# Lakeland Bird of Prey Centre



## LiamD (Sep 26, 2010)

My partner and I recently spent a week in the Lake District. On one of the days we visited the Lakeland Bird of Prey Centre, what a lovely centre. It was a cold day and the vintage tea room provided a lovely homely place to warm up next to the fire. In the afternoon we watched the bird display which lasted about 3 hours, it was very informative and great for people with a genuine interest. 

If you're ever in the area I strongly suggest visiting the centre, all proceeds from the centre and tea room go to the care of the birds and breeding program.


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

I've passed it a few times but I'm usually in a rush as on way to visit family.

Hopefully I'll get there one day


----------

